# And We Have.....



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

A TITLE!!!!!!

SHR UJJ URO1 SmokinGold Hoot N Holler WC - Gabby passed her tests this weekend and finished her title. This club gives out AMAZING trophies for titles. I will post pictures. 

I did see some "issues" appearing in Gabby's tests yesterday and today. My smart dog has realized she only gets two birds on land and two birds on water and then she is done. She does not want to give them up. This has NEVER reared it's head in training. I saw it for the first time the second day at Marshbanks JH, and then this weekend. She did come, did not return to heal, did not hold the duck.... Since it was started and they don't have to do that I decided we will go with what we get and talk to the trainer on Thursday.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH and Gibby's dad was there. Gabby and Gibby ran back to back. Chuck you need to add your story!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!! You must be so proud!! Definitely need to see more photos!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo Gabby! Wow, that is some trophy.
You said your next test is in the spring, so plenty for time to iron out the kinks.
I think we will be seeing many letters behind Gabby's name.
WooHoo!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOO!!!!!! So excited for you!

:You_Rock_

WOWZER that is some trophy! That is so nice of the club!!!

That lil girlie is already picking up some serious alphabet soup! Pretty talented little girl!

I am hoping you have some pictures!!!! PLEASE!!!!

Wait, where is that emoticon... hehehe!

:worthless


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey I posted pics.... of my trophy. :

Video might be up tomorrow. Need to get it to You Tube. It is down loaded to my computer.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is some trophy!! Congrats to you and Gabby.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

You were right, that IS a sweet trophy! Congrats again to the goo!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats that is a nice trophy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

AND don't forget that you got a duck band!!!
Congratulations!!! Great job you guys!


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations, Gabby is a natural.
I like watching her run.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, and about the "issues", Dan says that whatever a dog does well in training you can expect to get 50% of at a test. Whatever they do wrong in training, you can expect to get 200% of at a test. He's serious about that.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very cool...Congratulations on the new title! Gabby is an awesome little girl, can't wait to see the video!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Whoohoooo! Huge congrats to you two. I am so glad she is back to full health and can be a stinker! You guys rock!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congratulations, Ann! Now for those last couple of JH passes and then it is on to SH/Seasoned for you!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Congratulations, Ann! Now for those last couple of JH passes and then it is on to SH/Seasoned for you!!!!


They won't be until next spring. I can't afford to travel to any tests this fall though it would be fun to connect up with my trainer and the woman who owns Gabby's brother at one. 

However plan to start hopefully transition training over the winter. Darrin is not going south so I figure we can work on handling drills and stuff. That is if "I" can brave the weather to train outside at his place. I am a WIMP. I can do it though. :


----------

